# Bolt vs Bolt+



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Besides the number of tuners (4/6) and harddrive size, are there any differences between the Bolt and Bolt+? Aka, does one have a faster/different processor and/or different memory? 

I'm thinking I've taking the $99 lifetime deal, and depending upgrading the low end Bolt vs getting a Bolt+.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

The Bolt+ doesn't do OTA. The TiVo Bolt product page also has a comparison of the 2, which you might find helpful.


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> The Bolt+ doesn't do OTA. The TiVo Bolt product page also has a comparison of the 2, which you might find helpful.


They do, but they don't have the low-level processor/specifics that I figured people on this forum would have. Besides OTA (forgot about that one) is it the same motherboard, memory, and video hardware between the two?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TivoRocks193 said:


> They do, but they don't have the low-level processor/specifics that I figured people on this forum would have. Besides OTA (forgot about that one) is it the same motherboard, memory, and video hardware between the two?


Above my paygrade--I was a Humanities major undergrad. 

But for whatever it's worth, I don't recall discussion of component differences--I've only seen the above, and have assumed (yep, I know, "ASSumed") that all else pretty much is equal. I also haven't read of systemic performance differences between the 2. Absent someone who actually knows something getting into the weeds, and assuming you're ok with the above differences and can deal with a white TiVo, I'd say go with your original inclination and save the $.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Identical hardware otherwise.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Tuner and HDD are only difference. Well and black vs white case.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

... if you could just buy a replacement case 

- Rich


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

RichB said:


> ... if you could just buy a replacement case
> 
> - Rich


Just bedazzle it.


----------

